

Google fonts should let you filter by 'complete' fonts... - Glyptodon

...or at least let you somehow filter to show only fonts that have at least normal, bold and italic styles.<p>Now that they have 600+ fonts that you have to scroll through it&#x27;s fairly irritating to browse through all of them.
======
jeffmould
I couldn't agree more. Although I did find a few shortcuts for getting around
the issue. One is that in the sorting dropdown at the top you can sort by
number of styles so fonts with normal, bold, italic appear at the top. Then
you can either set the filter on the left to show all styles or click on the
"Show All Styles" button for the individual fonts so you don't have to
actually go to each font and look at them.

